# ant mounds in garden



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a very large ant mound near my garden (18" tall by 24" wide). I would like to re-claim this area for a larger plot next year. My question is how to effectively and permanently get rid of this. By taking a shovel full of soil out of the hill, 1000's of little reddish/orange ants with little white looking cocoons scattered throughout go nuts running all over the place (I guess I would too ). So how would I move all this dirt without the ants simply starting another hill in the same spot. Should I first try dripping Tero on or near the hill? Is their some other eradication method I could consider?

On a side note I have noticed another hill is currently being developed in my current garden area. I shovel it out...they re-group.

BTW...any ideas what kind of ant this is? Probably about 3-5mm long.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

dripping Tero probably won't work. It should be put onto something. We like to use carboard off cereal boxes or something similar. On the outside it won't soak up the Tero. But on those big mounds I'm not sure how much it would take.

Shoveling won't work. As you found out, they will move all the eggs and start a new nest. Bleach might do the trick. Or you could try building a good fire; not on the mound. Wait until you get some good coals...lots of them. Then you need some help. One guy digs into the mound while 2 or 3 more shovels hot coals fast.

One other try is boiling water.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Any kind of insecticide which will kill ants, and can be mixed with water for application is your deal. Just mix up some gallons of insecticide, water the mound and surrounding area WELL, then pour the poison on the entire mound and let it soak in. Watering ahead of time is critical, so when you pour the insecticide, it can soak through the entire nest evenly. If it is dry, you will have dry pockets which might allows for some escapees. 

I would recommend diazinon, but it was outlawed some years back. Worked great, tho.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I am dealing with wood ants and seem to be having good luck with the terro product. I dont expect them to go away quick but they are feeding at the 15 or so locations (paths) with hopes of killing the nests. I cant say this works with all ants because the label didnt say anything about wood ants specifically. Anyone know if it covers woodies?
Or am I just feeding the bugs?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just dump some regular powder SEVIN on the hill........do this three or four times in a week or so.......... Couple of weeks they'll all be gone..............best is to open the hill up a little before ya dump the sevin on it..........

Just done this a couple of weeks ago. Took about 10 days but there's not an ant to be found now.........and hill has been leveled.


----------

